# Adult coat came in with MATTS!!!!!!



## Mom2Gus

Need Help deciding what to ask my groomer to do at next week's appointment with Gus. He has, up to this point, had long flowing, wavy hair that I brush regularly, and except for under his legs, has been completely matt-free. And those were tiny ones. It's a very cold winter here in the north east USA; between that, heavy snow frolicking, and his overnight adult coat, our beautiful boy is a tangle of matts!! 
Thank goodness our groomer has been with us for years or she would think we were neglectful.
My question is: Do I have her shave him or scissor him down below the matting or try to cut through and thin out the matts and preserve his coat. He's been so good for me, but I can tell it is uncomfortable and I don't want him to have a bad experience with our wonderful groomer. He loves going there and I don't want to alter that for MY wanting his beautiful coat. 
If he does get cut way back, does his hair grow back the same? 
Susan, his groomer, will give me guidance, but she always leaves it up to me. So, I am asking for your valued opinions.
Thank you in advance.
Nancy ( Gus's Mom)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I made the mistake of trying to work out their matts in the hope that they could keep their coats long. Now they hate being brushed. We now go short. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53

I think I would trust the judgement of your groomer. Having said that, go short. They still look beautiful, but the hassle is gone.


----------



## HenryPup27

Hi Nancy

Have a read through my post on this exact problem, the title is 'Is a short trim the only solution?'. Henry is short now and it's SO much easier I can't tell you. He's going to need more little jumpers and tank tops to wear though because he's going to get chilly when it's cold, but ultimately the matting was just too much for him and us and we also didn't think it was fair on him to have to go through the dematting process every time he went on a fun walk. Hope the post and thread helps you. Henry's coat is short but it's so soft like velvet, we love it. He's still curly, but it is very short. Just like crushed velvet as another member mentioned.


----------



## Marzi

Short. If he is very matted then a close shave and know that you will probably not to need another clip for 10 or so weeks. Dot's coat was loose waves as a young pup, but now is much curler. I tend to dry my dogs coats with a blaster which makes their coats seem straighter.


----------



## Mom2Gus

Thank you all very much. I think we will go short and resume daily brushing, which he and his Sheltie "brother" enjoy. Sad to know my cute Mop-dog has to be trimmed down, but I want what is best for him. I won't miss him coming inside the house as one HUGE snowball however. Sweaters.....here we come.


----------



## Emilylorna

Lenny has a cut every 6 weeks and I find this keeps him a good length and very tidy! It was a shock to begin with but it's so much more manageable and he looks so smart and dandy! I can also tell when he's a had a cut he's very sprightly like he is relieved the fur is all off. The matts can be uncomfortable to comb out and take a very, very long time every day. I'd rather use the time combing the matts out on a long muddy walk instead! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

